# Si vous avez encore un iBook ou un Powerbook



## Adrienhb (13 Mars 2007)

Autant que mon expérience vous serve:

Surtout, pensez *toujours* à débrancher le cable d'alimentation de votre mac avant de le déplacer.
Pourquoi? Parce que cette "(èé!($*`# de prise est bien attachée au portable. Et il suffit que le cable se prenne dans quelque chose (genre une poignée de porte) pour créer une résistance suffisante propre à vous faire lâcher votre machine (oui oui ça vient de m'arriver ce matin...).

Valà, valà... 

Bon et sinon n'oubliez jamais de tout sauvegarder régulièrement... sinon non promis vous vous en mordrez les doigts.

A. qui se dit que finalement il n'aurait jamais dû bouger de son lit ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

Dure la vie, hein ?

Remarque, je fais le malin, mais ça a failli m'arriver - un pied de chaise...

Celà dit, quel que soit l'ordi, des sauvegardes régulières, c'est indispensable.


----------



## pacis (13 Mars 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Autant que mon expérience vous serve:
> 
> Surtout, pensez *toujours* à débrancher le cable d'alimentation de votre mac avant de le déplacer.
> Pourquoi? Parce que cette "(èé!($*`# de prise est bien attachée au portable. Et il suffit que le cable se prenne dans quelque chose (genre une poignée de porte) pour créer une résistance suffisante propre à vous faire lâcher votre machine (oui oui ça vient de m'arriver ce matin...).
> ...



tu as fait tomber quelque chose ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2007)

Met avis que oui.


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2007)

C'est évident, t'aurais pu rester coucher. Parce que t'as gagner ta journée...


----------



## cameleone (13 Mars 2007)

Bon, et quels sont les dégats ?


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, permettez-moi de vous solliciter parce que là, je suis perdue. Voyez plutôt :

n'ayant point sauvegardé depuis un mois, je branche mon DD externe qui apparait sur le bureau sans problème. A ce stade, je vais dans Démarrage et décide de redémarrer à partir de ce volume externe. Je lance le truc mais le processus se bloque à l'écran gris de démarrage avec la pomme. Aucun des deux disques ne travaille. 
Il se passe juste RIEN.

 

Du coup, je coupe tout et décide de booter à partir du DD externe en démarrant l'iBook avec ALT : sur un premier écran, je sélectionne le volume concerné et appuie sur la flèche : l'écran suivant est gris, la pomme grise apparait une demi-seconde (pas à la bonne place), se repositionne à sa place une demi-seconde, puis est remplacée par un signe inédit : un genre de panneau d'interdiction de stationner gris. 
Puis, plus RIEN.

Enigme : de quoi souffre mon volume externe?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Tu as contr&#244;l&#233; ton disque externe via l'Util. disque ?


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as contrôlé ton disque externe via l'Util. disque ?



Rien à signaler de ce côté. 
Mais je n'ai pas accès à la réparation des autorisations, chelou. Peut-être devrais-je utiliser le CD de maintenance. Ou Onyx. 

Pfffiou! Je sens que ça va pes être simple.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Terminal ->

 sudo diskutil repairPermissions /Volumes/Mini*

Mais contr&#244;le via pomme-i dans le Finder que la case "ignorer les auto. pour ce volume" ne soit pas coch&#233;e.


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

"ownership of the affected volume required" : j'ai pas renseign&#233; &#224; temps, du coup la commande ne s'est pas ex&#233;cut&#233;e. Faut mettre quoi : pseudo ou "ordinateur-de-s*****-b*****?

Ah, je viens de voir la suite de ton post, je fais &#231;a.

Edit : BINGO! je retourne dans l'utilitaire de disque. Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Quels sont les droits sur ce disque ????


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quels sont les droits sur ce disque ????



Je sais pas, je comprends pas "droits", mais la vérification des autorisations est en cours. 

J'ai jamais vu ça, dans l'historique : j'ai que des "User differs on..." ou "Group differs on..." en gros, tout semble mal foutu. Ca défile à toute vitesse.
J'ai mal dupliqué mon système visiblement. J'attends, je vais voir si l'utilitaire va pouvoir réparer tout ça tout seul.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Quand on duplique un syst&#232;me vaut mieux booter dessus une fois pour contr&#244;ler.


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quand on duplique un système vaut mieux booter dessus une fois pour contrôler.



Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, j'avais jamais essayé de booter en fait, passant tjs par "redémarrer depuis..."
A ce propos : je confonds booter et démarrer depuis tel ou tel volume dans "Démarrage". Je vois pas la différence entre les 2 processus:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

C'pareil. A la seule diff&#233;rence que depuis les prefs syst&#232;me il enregistre le disque de d&#233;marrage, donc red&#233;marrera dessus tant que tu changes pas. Avec "alt" il n'enregistre pas.


----------



## elKBron (14 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> A ce propos : je confonds booter et démarrer


c est pareil... un mot en anglais et un en francais


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Plut&#244;t un mot en franglais et un en fran&#231;ais


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

Donc, jusqu'à aujourd'hui, tout marchait impeccable. 
Mais je me souviens vaguement avoir eu un problème d'éjection du volume la dernière fois, il ne voulait pas alors j'ai coupé l'alim' et puis d'la route. V'la le manque de précaution : je suis punie, voilà tout.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2007)

Vilaine.


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vilaine.


 Je sais 

Voilà, j'ai pu booté. Ouf. J'ai tout de même deux erreurs inédites qui s'affichent dès l'affichage du bureau. J'en ai capturé une.

Je peux m'en fiche ou alors faut réparer ça?


----------

